# Hedgehog obsessively runs in circles



## heggy (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello everyone! Just one last post before I look towards a vet appointment (which is really a last resort, as money is tight). My hedgehog has been exhibiting a circling behavior similar to "waltzing" mice in which she will compulsively run in circles both inside her cage and when placed in a large open area. The circling seems to be getting worse and worse to the point where she rarely walks in a straight line anymore. 
She has a wheel that she used to use, but as the circling habit picked up her wheel usage decreased. 
There seem to be no signs of an ear infection, and her head is not tilted. Sometimes we notice her dragging a leg, but she seems fine using all of them when running in circles.
She has not experienced any traumatic incidents that we can pinpoint either.

Anyone have any idea what could be causing this?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It could be an inner ear infection which will require a vet visit and antibiotics.


----------

